# Wedgies



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I was looking at the segeasy web page and wondered why wedgies for 8 and 12 segments aren't available. Or is it somewhere else and I can't find it?

http://segeasy.com/toystore2.htm

I have a project in mind that would benefit from the wedgie sled, but probably only 8 or 12 segments. I have done this without the wedgies, but am looking for an easier way to do it.

I could make a 22 and 1/2 degree wedge to set the radial arm saw, or do it on the table saw.

I did see where I could use a 30 degree triangle for a 12 segment wedge.

I'm not going to build the sled if I can't get the wedgies I need.

Any and all input appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

For 8 segments, you need a 45 degree wedge, and for 12, a 30 degree one as you already mentioned. Seems like it would be pretty easy to run down to your local craft store and pick up a set of plastic drafting triangles (45/90 and 30/60/90) for a couple bucks to use. Maybe that is why they don't include them in their sets?!?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

yep, just what Brad says here. The instructions to build the wedgie sled tell you to use a 30/60 triangle to start with before you buy anything from segeasy. To quote the web site, (to prove the concept) 
http://www.segeasy.com/wedgies.htm.
I am just starting to play with segmented turning myself. Back in March, my local wood turning club had a demo on segmented turning. The member who was doing the demonstration had his own twist to the wedgie sled. Instead of making the sled with an adjustable fence, He drilled two holes in each wedgie. bolts whatever wedgie he needs to the sled and the wedgie becomes its own fence.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I cut a piece of sassafras to 22.5 and used it to set the RAS. I tried it out, cut 8 pieces of scraps, and they fit pretty good. I'll probably get MDF and cut a few angles.

My Incra 1000 HD is supposed to be good for segmenting, but I get a slight gap. Maybe I need to spend more time on that.

I was surprised to not find 8 and 12 segment wedges. I think they would be more often used than some of the others.

Thanks!!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Hairy … I often use common 30/60/90 and 45 degree triangles with my wedgie sled to cut 8 and 12 segment rings. I got mine at Hobby Lobby, but Amazon has a set for about $6 ( https://smile.amazon.com/Alvin-AS680-Transparent-Triangle-Set/dp/B00EF1RWEW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1528669323&sr=8-1&keywords=Alvin+AS680+6%22+%26+8%22+Transparent+Triangle+Set ).


----------



## maverik (Dec 30, 2015)

Yep I got my 30 deg triangle at a quilting store, its about 14 in. long so you get a lot of surface area to align the fence.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have several different styles of wedgie sleds. My woodworking club members have made very effective sleds. I also made an open segment plate with a 3D printer my last year of teaching that works great. Check my projects for a picture of the plate.


----------

